# Why people love this...?



## Michelle23 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know the reason that girls and guys love this

 



why, any suggestions? thanks in advance!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice bag. It has an additional strap so that's good, you can carry it accross your body. Other than that, it's personal taste.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Oct 12, 2010)

I too love to wear this because it looks so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 12, 2010)

Because some women like that bag?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 12, 2010)

I suppose because it's a nice bag...


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive never seen it but I think its nice.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 12, 2010)

Because it's an adorable bag


----------



## divadoll (Oct 12, 2010)

Not my style and I really don't find it appealing in anyway.  It reminds me of a diaper bag.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

Well assuming that is a real bag (i've never seen that bag before) i think it's a beautiful, well made, high end handbag, esp love the pink mono.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 14, 2010)

I can see why other people would like it, but personally I do not find it appealing.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 14, 2010)

It's an ok bag...I mean I would not buy it, but if I get it as a gift I'd sure use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't see why a guy would like it though, doesn't strike me as something a guy can easily pull off....


----------

